# Sp Music



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

Ah, the ol' PerC tradition of copying another thread :laughing:... Sure, why not; I am bored; I'm sure there's another of these threads for Sp floating around but I flipped through 10 pages and couldn't find one. I'll steal @_Animal_ 's way of describing it: Art is a mirror and reflects the self. No idea if these "are" Sp (not exclusively, at least, cuz I can't see instincts in isolation from one another), but I feel they reflect Sp-ishness that speaks to me and yada yada yada... you get the drill.

Have at it. Unleash your, um... self-containment?






















And because I love analyzing stuff, a little bit of blogger action:


* *




I think "I am a Rock" presents the more classic picture of what is generally considered Sp instinct (probably more stereotypically associated with Sp withdrawn types). I'd go so far as the say it's almost like the theme song for Sp; not in the sense of isolation, per se, but what the isolation _*feeds*_, which is the desire for self-containment, self-sufficiency, personal needs, and my favorite way of putting it: wholeness of my own mind. Specifically, it is the idea of each person as their separate entity, the "fracturing" that social obligation or interpersonal relations has upon the psyche, and most importantly, for me, is the idea of psychological sanctuary... An island unto oneself seems utterly appealing to me, at times.

I get the impression that Sp sees any psychological investment outside its own concerns as a threat to their own inner reserves (i.e., libidinal energy is in limited supply, hence the self-containment, desire for autonomy and "minding my own business" and in some cases, isolationism.)

I ultimately settled on "Junk Bond Trader" and "St. Ides Heaven" for Elliott Smith, but I feel there were a dozen or so others of his I could've used. "St. Ides Heaven" in particular, has that almost obstinate attitude; a state of mind that is... content, for lack of a better word, and is fed up with the intrusions of others wanting to "fix" him. For me, the Sp instinct is heavily centered around a sort of wholeness of the Self, or the individual, and so things like social or personal obligation with their dictating "Shoulds" (even if having a good intent and sound logic) can disrupt this sense of Self—these things feel like micromanagement when, at the end of the day, simplicity and being left to one's own devices is what is desired. So Smith is The Moon, floating off in his own Fortress of Solitude high above the ground. The song itself has a yearning to retain a piece of that self, even when others seem intent on dragging him back to earth. This is something I can relate to... a lot (not the amphetamine part, however  *wink*). 

I suppose Fi is coloring that, too (I suspect Smith of being an IXFP 4w3 Sp/Sx... leaning ISFP, but I could see it either way). 

_You see me smile and you think it's a frown turned upside-down
Cos everyone is a fucking pro
And they all got answers from trouble they've known
And they all gotta say what you should and shouldn't do
Though they don't have a clue
High on amphetamines
The moon is a light bulb breaking
It'll go around with anyone
But it won't come down for anyone
And I won't come down for anyone_

My 2 favorite Beatles songs are: While My Guitar Gently Weeps and I'm Only Sleeping. I suppose... the Sp instinct here relates more to a feeling or a state of mind in which my consciousness feels whole—often after a good nap, slaking a parched throat with cool, clean water, etc... That feeling that you are the Eye of the Hurricane—a storm may be raging all around you but within: Calmness. Utter stillness—like my mind has found, at least for the moment, solid ground.

Finally, I suppose the Elephant Revival song represents what I call "reframing or redefining what is the Self." The idea being "*everything is you.*" I am not simply a person, but a part of a greater whole as well, and any conversation or interaction I have with another is a meeting of the minds—so the "I am a Rock" is somewhat of an illusion, because people are not entirely separable. It is, I guess, an expansion of what the "container" of the self-contained Sp is. 

Sort of like stepping outside one's comfort zone, only to realize the stuff outside myself is really more welcoming [and less hostile] than I thought.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)




----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

sp/sx


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

(Relatively) empty thread. :crying: Lets see if I got something...






Should fit.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Stribog (Jul 13, 2012)

Alright. Honestly this very cheesy and out-dated piece of music made me smile for like an hour, and my eyes welled-up a bit because it made me that happy. I recommend decent headphones and a loud volume. ITALO DISCO for the win!


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm laughing at how the SX music thread has over 30 pages and the SP music thread is still on the first page. 

Why is it so many songs have SX themes and far fewer SP themes? Are SP themes too mundane to put to music?


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> I'm laughing at how the SX music thread has over 30 pages and the SP music thread is still on the first page.
> 
> Why is it so many songs have SX themes and far fewer SP themes? Are SP themes too mundane to put to music?


Maybe because people often like to write songs about love more than other things? Also the SX music thread is older.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

The most SP song EVER!


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

And a totally different song...(can be muted. Just watch)


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)




----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I posted the last one in social but I now think it belongs here. It's very sp.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Because this thread should have more pages.

This can be the case of Sp prepared for all occasions of life and, more importantly, death:laughing:





Sp/so


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> Why is it so many songs have SX themes and far fewer SP themes? Are SP themes too mundane to put to music?


I guess most prefer to write about love and sex than their financial troubles. :tongue:

Jk. Not like most love songs (or sexual songs) necessarily makes me think of sx anyway. Gotta be somewhat neurotic in nature. At least that's what I think.

Lets see, this song seems Sp(/Sx) to me because of how focused it is on the subject (both in the lyrics and the video. Don't think we ever see anyone else's face). She sings about about a relationship, but focuses on her crime/redemption rather than the connection she feels:


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Kink said:


> Not like most love songs (or sexual songs) necessarily makes me think of sx anyway. Gotta be somewhat neurotic in nature. At least that's what I think.


I confuse that frequently, even if I know it must be neurotic. I think it's because both sexual instinct and romance are very unknown to me.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

You know what else is very SP? Dwarves!


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)




----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## zaczacattack (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## zaczacattack (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)




----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)




----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Rustler (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I considered posting this in the Sx music thread, but after further thought (and talking about it with some person), it seems more Sp:


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

This thread still exists?
If anyone wants to truly understand a 4w5 sp-dom INFx, nothing like Alanis Morrissette.






*I can be an asshole of the grandest kind
I can withhold like it's going out of style
I can be the moodiest baby, and you've never met anyone
Who is as negative as I am sometimes

I am the wisest woman you've ever met
I am the kindest soul with whom you've connected
I have the bravest heart that you've ever seen, and you've never met anyone
Who is as positive as I am sometimes

You see everything, you see every part
You see all my light and you love my dark
You dig everything of which I'm ashamed
There's not anything to which you can't relate
And you're still here

I blame everyone else, not my own partaking
My passive aggressiveness can be devastating
I'm terrified and mistrusting and you've never met anyone
Who is as closed down as I am sometimes

You see everything, you see every part
You see all my light and you love my dark
You dig everything of which I'm ashamed
There's not anything to which you can't relate
And you're still here

What I resist, persists, and speaks louder than I know
What I resist, you love, no matter how low or high I go

I'm the funniest woman that you've ever known
I am the dullest woman that you've ever known
I'm the most gorgeous woman that you've ever known, and you've never met anyone
Who is as everything as I am sometimes

You see everything, you see every part
You see all my light and you love my dark
You dig everything of which I'm ashamed
There's not anything to which you can't relate
And you're still here
*


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Hotaru said:


> This thread still exists?


Yep, I went out of my way to dig it up so I could post a song (fortunately it wasn't that far back).

I'm amused by the contrast between this and the other song thread though.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Kink said:


> Yep, I went out of my way to dig it up so I could post a song (fortunately it wasn't that far back).
> 
> I'm amused by the contrast between this and the other song thread though.


Not many sp-doms or people who admit to be one, I struggled with it myself.
But I adore music, it sends messages, conveys feelings and I'm not fully lucid so I don't mind reviving this thread.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Hm yeah, this is also kind of Sp-ish I think.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Hm, I can think of some songs I'd type as Sp/Sx, like this one:





Not sure about Sp/So, though. Perhaps this one?


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

@Hotaru @Kink


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

@<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=45554" target="_blank">hal0hal0</a></i></span>


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

Possibly this. It has a sp/sx vibe.


----------

